# Tv Philips modelo 21pt9457/55



## IVANCASALSBLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Hola necesio el diagrama del tv philips modelo 21pt9457/55, con chasi sk4 ol le eso dando las gracias por adelanado a quie o quienes me puedan audar


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 13, 2016)

Bueno, este seria el manual de service con todo

Bueno, como otros interesados en los diagramas, queda ver si los interesados hacen la "Gran Terminator"


----------

